# bcmwltry.exe - application error



## sameolesame (May 25, 2007)

I ran a utilities program, was confused with the results so I restored all changes... but on reboot this came up. 


bcmwltry.exe - application error 
"the exception unknown software exception (0xe06d7363) occurred in the application at location 0x7c812a5b"


My dell laptop seems to be working fine with a few minor things missing but this is constantly on the monitor.

thank you for any help, sameole.


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

sameolesame said:


> I ran a utilities program, was confused with the results so I restored all changes... but on reboot this came up.
> 
> bcmwltry.exe - application error
> "the exception unknown software exception (0xe06d7363) occurred in the application at location 0x7c812a5b"
> ...


So what did you do? You need to be more detailed about the utilities program that you ran. It will make things easier for everyone if we can tell what you did.


----------



## CronoT (May 22, 2007)

Google is your friend. 

http://www.file.net/process/bcmwltry.exe.html


----------



## sameolesame (May 25, 2007)

super utilities ver. 7.6
ran the memory turbo and registry cleaner
restored the backups

getting the bcmwltry.exe application error, COM/OLE error, and various other things aren't working... (copy/paste, dragNdrop, minimized toolbar icons missing, stuff like that)

checking that link out for the bcmwltry.exe, broadcom wireless, WLAN, I may try reinstalling that... gonna research that some more.

please, any help is really appreciated, sameole.


----------



## Uma Maheswari (Aug 21, 2007)

I am facing the same problem too , but with a worser impact

I cleaned up some registry entries and after that I am unable to boot up my system
The error bcmwltry.exe - application error 
"the exception unknown software exception (0xe06d7363) occurred in the application at location 0x7c812a5b" pops up several times and the boot up stops at the windows log on icon. 

Nothing happens after that. I am stuck
mine is a dell xps 140 with windows media center edition


----------



## Mark20 (Aug 4, 2002)

Can you boot into safe mode? If so restore to a time before you installed the software this should sort it for you.


----------



## Uma Maheswari (Aug 21, 2007)

I am unable to boot through any mode ( safe , last active configuration etc ..) The only option I see is to reinstall the OS but I am afraid of loosing the data on the hard disk


----------



## Mark20 (Aug 4, 2002)

Uma Maheswari said:


> I am unable to boot through any mode ( safe , last active configuration etc ..) The only option I see is to reinstall the OS but I am afraid of loosing the data on the hard disk


Sounds like the only options you have are to repair xp or do a fresh install. Personally I would try the repair option it wont lose any of your files and it does refresh the system files.

1. Boot up your PC with the XP cd in the drive.
2. When prompted press enter to boot from CD
3. XP should now start to load a couple of files
4. You will then be prompted with a blue screen "Welcome to Setup"
5. Press enter (although repair is an option here you dont want this as its for more advanced use)
6. Press F8 to agree the license agreement
7. Now hopefully you should be able to see something along the lines of
C:\Windows "Microsoft Windows XP"
8. Make sure its highlighted and press "R" to repair.
9. This should then go through a similar process as when your first install XP.
10. Depending on the age of your PC and its spec it may take up to 45 mins or longer to complete.

Once done with a bit of luck you should be able to use the system as normal.

If this doesnt work come back to us and we will have a look at what else we can try.

Mark


----------

